# "High Mileage" oil?



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

I've got a 1999 Mitsubishi Montero Sport with 170,000 miles. It's a 3.0 V6, runs great, I've had zero mechanical problems with it, aside from needing a new radiator about 20,000 miles ago.

Lately though, it has started to consume a bit of oil. Maybe a 1/2 quart every 3,000 miles. It didn't used to lose a drop.

I've always used a good brand of conventional 5W-30 and changed the oil every 3,000 miles or so, or 6 months, whatever comes first.

The Sport is coming up for an oil change and I'm wondering if any of those special "high mileage" oils make sense. They don't cost all that much more, but do they do any good at all?

Comments/suggestions welcome. Thanks.


----------



## flhtcu (Oct 12, 2014)

I've got a 93 grand am.Tiny little 4 cyl automatic,140,000 miles. I used Castrol GTX.last oil change at 6000 miles,didn't add a drop of oil.Right now I have Valvoline premium in it,just added a half quart at 4000 miles. Both are conventional 5-30 not syn oils.
I do add a pint of Lucas oil stabilizer with each oil change. As far as the "high mileage oils,I've never seen any difference with them in my older vehicles,[2 different Dakota 6 cylinders,both took a quart between changes].


----------



## sublime2 (Mar 21, 2012)

Go with a high mileage synthetic blend. 
Btw, changing your oil every 3,000 miles is a myth created by oil companies. 
You can easily go 6 or 7 thousand miles between changes.
Here's what I use in my 2007 Town and Country with 140,000 miles on it. 
http://www.valvoline.com/products/consumer-products/motor-oil/higher-mileage-motor-oil/2

I buy the 5 quart bottle.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

sublime2 said:


> Go with a high mileage synthetic blend.
> Btw, changing your oil every 3,000 miles is a myth created by oil companies.
> You can easily go 6 or 7 thousand miles between changes.


IMHO changing every 3 or 4k is cheap insurance. I change it myself. Costs me about $7.00. Years ago I stockpiled about 10 cases of oil at 49 cents a quart. Checker Auto had a "loss-loser" sale almost every month. Came out to about 49 cents a quart after rebates. Still running through all that stockpile.

Maybe that's one reason why Checker is no longer.


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

The best advice for a car with high mileage is to stick with what you have been doing since it works for your climate and driving demands.

For me, going 6 months on an oil change is too long since we have a severe climate (temperature-wise) and sitting often with low miles on the odometer can be a problem because of condensation/moisture in a cooler climate since that can be converted to an acid that breaks things down. For long trips and fairly consistent driving, 6 months can be O.K.

I use Mobil 1 (synthetic) because that what was used in the car (GM owned previously with all records) when it was built. No good reason to change since I have never had a problem (except a broken timing belt that took out the valves - interference engine) and have never had to add a drop in about 180,000 miles. I change when the oil has been in longer than 4 months during a seasonal change, irregardless of the miles.

My Corvette (1994 C4) also came with a Mobil 1 and I followed the same, but it was really not used in the winter because it was worthless in the snow, but great to drive in decent weather. - Also decent mileage on a highway trip.

When I moved, I found a local mechanic (2 man shop) that would use your own oil. He was a low volume shop (a lot of hunting time off) and he suggested I just go and buy a big jug of my oil and he would use it for a $8 oil change. He did not have the space and volume to stock much oil and he said he bought his own oil (Mobil 1) for his own Corvette and some others at a big box because it was easier for his wife to pick it up.

Nothing scientific, but just history.

Dick


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

Molybdenum works wonders for worn out rings.


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

I wouldn't use it. I have 140K on my 2005 chevy 1500 I drive it every day, It's had a lot of hard use pulling I pull my camper around 7k lbs about every other weekend with it. I use mobile 1 in the 5 qt jugs from wally world. It doesn't use a drop of oil.

One of my Mustangs it had been rode hard as well, I used what ever was on sale at the time or whatever I had laying around. I bought in to the high mileage hype at one time... After about 4 oil changes it leaked like a shiv. 


Oil has a shelf life. That's when the additives start breaking down. The 3k miles or 3 months is what you could expect out of the old oil. Newer oils hold up much better, of course the auto makers still wanted to see your car ever 3k miles.

Try using new oil, not something that has been sitting for years on end.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

OP, for oil taker it makes no financial sense to use synthetic oil.
I'll tell you where exactly oil is disappearing. Valve stem seals. We had Galant, LRV, and 2 Eclipses. ALL oil takers, otherwise, very reliable cars. I found that those seals are poorly designed and leak oil inside.
OP, go for it. Use heavier weight oil and add a bit of Lucas just thicken it up. Unless you live in VERY cold climate, no harm will be done.
Btw, 1/2 qrt per 1000 miles is considered normal wear. 
Beware, I said - heavier weight oil, not high mileage oil.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

sublime2 said:


> Go with a high mileage synthetic blend.
> 
> Btw, changing your oil every 3,000 miles is a myth created by oil companies.
> 
> You can easily go 6 or 7 thousand miles between changes.


fyi. synthetic oil can cause leaks = if finds the weak spots.

not really. when that advice was deviced, what, 50-60-70 years ago, 3000 was pushing it. 


these days, with better everything. yes, 5000 mile oil changes is common.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

oh. i don't buy into the high milage thing. i think its just a marketing gimmick.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Follow what your owners manual says.


----------



## Tizzer (Jul 24, 2010)

5w-30 seems a little thin for a high mileage car in the heat of Arizona. I don't use syn. oil but do use a high mileage oil in my 240,000 mile F150. Doesn't use a drop.
And I use a premium oil filter so there isn't any seconds of dry starts.


----------

